# Boas > Anacondas >  Greens

## Ben_Renick

Took some pics during cage cleaning yesterday... :Smile: 

Anerythristic Green


Female Green
- Sorry about the pic not showing very much, it's hard to get a good picture whenever you usually need two people to handle her... :Smile: 


Male Green
- In shed again...


Thanks,
Ben R.

----------


## Thunder Kat

What else can I say but WOW!!!!!!!!!!! :Sweeet:

----------


## Vomitore

I love greens. I think this sorta kills the idea that they are all man killing beasts.

----------


## Shelby

Your male green is just lovely. That's what I want my green to look like when I get one.

----------


## Kizerk

gorgeous!

do you use hooks when taking them out?

----------


## Ben_Renick

Thanks everyone!  Hopefully the pair I have will throw some nice offspring out this season.  And no, don't usually need hooks for them, if they look like they are in a pissy mood I might, but other than that, hooks aren't really needed with any of them.

----------

